# APM not compiled in kernel?

## pvangarde

Hello guys.

I just compiled my kernel with APM support (I use genkernel) and turned off ACPI (with ACPI the kernel crashes). I also emerged the APM Daemon (apmd), and when I run it I get:

```
# /etc/init.d/apmd start

 * APM support has not been compiled into the kernel
```

How do I resolve this? I have an Everex laptop, Intel 2.66 GHz, 256MB RAM.

----------

## ansient

```
zgrep APM /proc/config.gz
```

If you don't have config.gz support configured into your kernel, do so now.

----------

## pvangarde

```

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

```

It seems it is enabled... How do I then check how much battery life I have left?

I am using gentoo-sources 2.6 kernel. Anyone know of problems with APM with that kernel?

----------

## no-use

I've got the same problem.

```
~ # zgrep APM /proc/config.gz

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

```

But when i try to start apmd it complains APM is not compiled in the kernel.

I'm using a 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 kernel.

----------

